# personne qui n’aime pas se mélanger avec les autres



## nicnic

Comment on dit quand une personne n’aime pas se mélanger avec les autres personnes qui travaillent dans la même entreprise.


----------



## itka

nicnic said:


> Comment on dit quand une personne n’aime pas se mélanger avec les autres personnes qui travaillent dans la même entreprise.



Je ne vois pas d'adjectif...ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas !

Avec un nom, je dirais :
Une personne qui n'aime pas la promiscuité, qui se tient à l'écart...


----------



## Maître Capello

asocial? marginal? misanthrope? (Je ne vois pas de terme spécifique utilisé dans le cadre d'une entreprise…)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Autrefois, je me demande si cela arrive toujours, certains cadres *trop fiers de soi *ne se mélangeaient pas souvent aux collègues d'une catégorie professionnelle moins élevée.


----------



## itka

Víctor Pérez said:


> Autrefois, je me demande si cela arrive toujours, certains cadres *trop fiers de soi *ne se mélangeaient pas souvent aux collègues d'une catégorie professionnelle moins élevée.



On dirait plutôt trop fiers - tout court, je crois... mais là, il me semble qu'on s'éloigne du sens recherché par nicnic... bien qu'évidemment, ces cadres-là, qu'on pourrait aussi qualifier d'imbus d'eux-mêmes, ne se mêleraient pas volontiers au _vulgum pecus_ !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

D'une manière générale, donc pas particulière au cadre de l'entreprise, je dirais que la personne est _peu sociable, peu liante_, _un peu froide.
_Les _asociale, marginale, misanthrope _de MC me paraissent un peu psychiatriques pour un comportement somme toute assez répandu et pas vraiment digne du Goulag!

Sur la petite pique d'Itka & de Víctor; je me souviens qu'au siècle dernier (1985), les ingénieurs chez Thomson étaient priés - par note de service - de ne pas tutoyer les techniciens, afin de ne pas créer de rapports d'amitié susceptibles de nuire à la qualité du travail. Faut-il alors accuser les cadres spécifiquement, ou la connerie humaine à spectre large ?...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

itka said:


> On dirait plutôt trop fiers - tout court, je crois... mais là, il me semble qu'on s'éloigne du sens recherché par nicnic... bien qu'évidemment, ces cadres-là, qu'on pourrait aussi qualifiés  *qualifier *d'imbus d'eux-mêmes, ne se mêleraient pas volontiers au _vulgum pecus_ !




Si l'on peut dire *très fier de soi*, pourquoi ne pas pouvoir dire *trop fier de soi*?. Rien ne l'empêche!




JeanDeSponde said:


> Sur la petite pique d'Itka & de Víctor;



Pardon?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Les _asociale, marginale, misanthrope _de MC me paraissent un peu psychiatriques pour un comportement somme toute assez répandu


 
Non, je ne pense pas : comme son nom l'indique, _asocial / marginal_ n'est pas un qualificatif relevant de la psychiatrie mais de la sociologie, et la _misanthropie_ n'est pas, à ma connaissance, une pathologie, pas plus que le qualificatif d'_ours_ ou d'_anachorète_ ... ils désigneraient plutôt des comportements philosophique, social ou mystique.

Si on parlait d'_agoraphobie_, oui, on entrerait dans la psychiatrie


----------



## itka

Alors,
1) premièrement, merci pour la rectification ! J'ai le tort, souvent, de modifier une partie de mon post sans tout relire, d'où le "qualifiés"...désolée !

2) JDS, tu as vu une petite pique ?  Où ça ? J'ai beau chercher... pas de pique, petite ou grande. 

3) Victor Perez : ce que je voulais dire, c'est que dans cette phrase de "de soi" ne va pas. Il faudrait dire : trop fiers d'eux-mêmes, mais ça me semble superflu.

4) ces qualificatifs sont à la limite, mais c'est vrai que dans le monde du travail, j'en ai rencontré plus d'un de ces asociaux/marginaux/misanthropes ! Et d'ailleurs ils sévissent toujours... Sont pas enfermés... Quoique pour certains... ils seraient mieux à leur place...


----------



## Ploupinet

Que diriez-vous de "peu avenant" par exemple (ou autre chose du même style) ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Peu avenant c'est qui donne pas envie aux autres de s'approcher, c'est le contraire !


----------



## Ploupinet

Et pourquoi ne donne-t-il pas envie de s'approcher, hmmmmmm ? Parce qu'il n'aime pas aller voir les autres et que ça se voit ! 
Sinon, un "solitaire"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicnic, tu veux parler de rapports sociaux ou de comportement au travail ?
Dans le second cas, je dirais individualiste.


----------



## micka

Qu'est ce que vous pensez de "associal" ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

micka said:


> Qu'est ce que vous pensez de "associal" ?


Que du bien (cf. aussi post de Capello), mais avec un seul s.


----------



## micka

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Que du bien (cf. aussi post de Capello), mais avec un seul s.


 
Ah oui, en effet, je n'avais pas vu la proposition de Capello 
(Oups pour la faute d'orthographe )


----------



## JeanDeSponde

itka said:


> [...]
> 2) JDS, tu as vu une petite pique ?  Où ça ? J'ai beau chercher... pas de pique, petite ou grande.
> [...]





Víctor Pérez said:


> JeanDeSponde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sur la petite pique d'Itka & de Víctor;
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon?
Click to expand...

Excusez mon épiderme ultrasensible de cadre (et de cadre asocial, en plus), j'avais cru lire dans le "autrefois, certains cadres trop fiers de soi..." de Victor une petite pique contre ces cadres imbus d'eux-même. Dont acte !


----------



## dicomec

On n'aime pas fourrer le nez dans les affaires de ses collègues..  On n'aime pas mêler  -
On n'aime pas fréquenter ses collègues...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

JeanDeSponde said:


> Excusez mon épiderme ultrasensible de cadre (et de cadre asocial, en plus), j'avais cru lire dans le "autrefois, certains cadres trop fiers de soi..." de Victor une petite pique contre ces cadres imbus d'eux-même. Dont acte !



Quel gâchis d'imagination! 

D'un cadre à un autre: vacances trop courtes, peut-être?


----------

